# Lighting for Life Outdoors



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

We incorporate your desires into our designs, whether it's your home, landscape, deck, pergola, hardscape or pier. If your property disappears every night, call me and we'll walk through a design that will exceed your expectations. As always PFF members receive a 10% discount and 1 year free service warranty. If you have ever wondered what lighting can do for your property, call for a free on-site demo.



850-982-6910


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Recent project that turned out beautifully


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

very good looking work!!!


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you sir!


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

INFORMATIVE TIP#1



Worried about theft, "effective lighting designs" can reduce the rate of crime on your property. A street light several hundred feet from your property is not going to deter a thief, but if that thief has to penetrate a well lit property and risk being seen, he is going to move to that darker property down the street. There are numerous articles on the web that point out this very fact.


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

INFORMATIVE TIP #2



When creating a lighting design there should be 2 distinct themes to your thought process. First is the *"public view"* and second is the *"private view"*. The public view (generally the front yard) is what all visitors, neighbors and general traffic will see as they approach. The design should guide everyone's attention to the front entry in a very subtle way. All the lights should be installed in a manner so there is no glare or light spillage onto a neighbors property. How many times has your neighbors motion activated flood lights come on in the night, only to be burning through your bedroom window? 

You will also want to take into account line of sight to and from the entry. You should be able to easily walk to the homes entry without being blinded by any light.



There are many more considerations that go into implementing lighting designs but this will help with your guests and neighbors.



"Private view" designs tips coming soon.....



If you are considering an outdoor project and have questions about lighting designs feel free to call or email. I don't mind helping you to make your project a success.


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

This is the time of year when we begin to venture outside more. Warmer weather and relaxing evenings; it's a great time on the gulf coast. Whether you have a private romantic evening planned or your having a PFF party, we can create a lighting design that will add drama and excitement to your landscape. Energy efficient, low maintenance, increases safety and security all while changing the way you view your outdoor living experience.



If your adding a paver patio, a deck, a pergola, water feature or a full blown outdoor kitchen let us create the lighting that will distinguish your project.


----------

